
Effectively using Discourse together with group chat (Slack) - erlend_sh
https://blog.discourse.org/2018/04/effectively-using-discourse-together-with-group-chat/
======
erlend_sh
In light of some large open source communities like Ghost [1] and Ember [2]
concluding that Slack was cannibalising their community activity, we decided
to write up our take on best practices for harmonising ephemeral (chat) and
permanent (forum) discussions.

[1]([https://twitter.com/JohnONolan/status/980872508395188224](https://twitter.com/JohnONolan/status/980872508395188224))
[2]([https://discuss.emberjs.com/t/should-ember-better-define-
its...](https://discuss.emberjs.com/t/should-ember-better-define-its-use-of-
slack/14474))

